# Did analogue made you change your opinion on a composer work, moreso than cd ,mp3



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ahh.. for mighty heaven, i says , i deprofundis learn the beauty of renaissance composer like i.e Palestrina ,Gesualdo, Lussaschi(i have a splendid lp of his wor), Monteverdi i now rank has a god among the polyphonist of this word, i re-discover ars vetus, ars nova deep end woaw.. thee franco flemish godz, ockeghem, Dufay ect..trought Les chansonnier cordiforme it's incredible lady and gentelmen.

Im a purist of sounds and i feel aanalogue utter magic aalso super audio cd, and mp3 legiit download a bit lame but practical for rarirrrty only available this way.

good night deprofundis his getting back on is feets hey, not too bad.

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad to here your recovery is making progress. Surely the music helps by giving you joyous feelings that put you in in a positive mood which is what is needed for healing.

My ears are not so good that I can manage with mp3, but back in the day I spun LPs and it did make the listening experience extra special if for not other reason than the routine of preparing each LP to spin.


----------

